# Say hello to Lola



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

We recently went back to see the breeder we got bella from to see her latest litter.

To help us along we took bella too, she fell in love with her sister straight away! (about 5 months difference in age) so had to come home with her


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## freshpaws (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG!! So adorable!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Lola is adorable


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

She is gorgeous.


----------

